# Guess the caliber



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I started this elsewhere and thought people might like to play here. No prize. Pride in your knowledge of calibers is your only reward 

2 are fairly common calibers, 2 less so.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The two are &mm and the other one is 6.5, the little one is 223. my guess.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im going to guess 270wsm,6.5, .223 and then 7mm mag


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

.308,.223,7.62x39,25wssm im pretty sure i got one right...lol


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

im changing my .308 to a 300 mag


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> im changing my .308 to a 300 mag


That's too bad. Until then you had 2 right


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

308,6.5 223, 7mm mag


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Close Don, 3 out of 4. Bones and Swampy should now be silent in this post since the answer has been guessed correctly elsewhere that we frequent.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

7mm WSM, .308, 7mm Mag, .223


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

782 Lazaroni Warbird, 308, 223, 7mm mag


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> 7mm WSM, .308, 7mm Mag, .223


Good job Ed. You got them right.
from top to bottom
7 WSM
308
223
7 RM


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

6.5, .308., .223, 7.82 Lazzeroni that is pretty uncommon right?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

ahhh to late and wrong


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I was wrong...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would have only guessed two of them right then, the 7 WSM and the .223. Was just at the neighbors last night looking at his 7mm.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I know, I know------



































but I can't tell







sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

well I got 50% that was a pass in highschool


----------

